# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Aegean Glory [Anzere]

## Apostolos

Το νέο πλοίο του Αγαπητού είναι μερικά μίλια πρίν τον Πειραιά! Πάμε για φώτο!

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ το πλοίο περιμένωντας πιλότο
AEGEAN GLORY WAITING FOR PILOT.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ μερικές φώτο απο την πρώτη του Άφιξη στον Πειραιά
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1401925.html

Τι ήταν το πρώτο που μπήκε στο πλοίο? Η εικόνα του Αγίου Νικολάου δια χειρός Κ. Αγαπητού!

----------


## Apostolos

Και ακόμα δέν ήρθε μας έφυγε για δρομολόγιο για Κύπρο Ισραήλ!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πολυ έμπλωρο το βλεπω, λες και εχει παρει νερα. καλως μας ηρθε και καλες θαλασσες να εχει

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι απλά ήταν φορτωμένο με κάποιο φορτίο χύμα μέση & πλώρα... Το έιχε παραλάβει απο Αμβρακικό

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ το πλοίο σήμερα στο Ικόνιο... Πολύ κινηση για Μέση Ανατολή....

AEGEAN GLORY.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶φιξη σήμερα του πλοίου (γύρω στις 11.30), στο Κερατσίνι.

Η πρώτη φώτο είναι έξω από το μόλο Δραπετσώνας, και η δεύτερη τη στιγμή που περνάει το φανάρι.

AEGEAN GLORY_1.jpg

AEGEAN GLORY_2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το οποίο σήμερα αναχωρεί για... Βουλγαρία! Θα μας επιστρέψει όμως!

----------


## captain 83

Πάντως απόψε το βρἀδυ έφευγε για κάτω (Χάιφα λογικά).

----------


## μιχαλης79

Συμφωνα με το AIS το πλοιο βρισκεται στην νοτια πλευρα της ραδας του Πειραια αγκυροβολημενο.
Ξερει κανενας γιατι?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι, στ' ανοιχτά του Πειραιά, ''καθ' οδόν'' προς Κερατσίνι.

AEGEAN GLORY.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον στην Ελευσίνα για μακρά επισκευή... Βρίσκετε στην δεξαμενή

----------


## Apostolos

Μετα τα ακρως απαραιτητο μπανακι το πλοιο επεστρεψε πριν 2 μερες στον ΝΜ Δραπετσωνας απαστράπτων με το bow thruster να σκοτωνει!
GLORY.jpg

----------


## mandiam

εδω το βαπορακι σε σταδια εργασιαςστο ΝΜΔ.πολυ ομορφο βαπορι!να ζησεις μεγαλε Αγαπητε...

----------


## polykas

*Στον φίλο Απόστολο...*

*Ν.Μ.Δ*

P9060311.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μετα απο μία ελαφριά πρόσκρουση στην βαρδιόλα στον ΝΜΔ θα αναχωρήσει ναυλωμένο Μεσσόγειο Δ. Αφρική....

----------


## μιχαλης79

Δεν εχει καμοια σχεση με το Εντζιαν Γκλορυ του θεματος,Αυτο ηταν το πρωην Γκλορυ και νην Μαρμαρα, πουλημενο στην τουρκια απο το καλοκαιρι του 2006

----------


## minoan7

Ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη δεν ειχα ιδέα για αυτό το καράβι :Wink:

----------


## cpt. mimis

me to kokkino xrwma itan omorfotero re paidia!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο σύντομα θα μας έρθει για απαραίτητες επισκευές και μια νέα ναύλωση

----------


## xidianakis

ξερετε ποτε θα ερθει στα μερη μας το πλοιο?

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο πίσω το θέμα...
Αφού πραγματοποίησε μερικές επισεκυές το πλοίο αναχώρησε για ναυλώσεις... Συγκεκριμένα πρώτος προορισμός η Λιβύη

----------


## Apostolos

Και το πλοίο ειναι σε ρότα επιστροφής στον Πειραια με 9 μιλάκια... Οικονομία ή κάτι άλλο???

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο αφού ξεκουράστηκε για λιγο, έβαλε πλώρη για Γαλλία, μετα Λυβερία με τελικό προορισμό την Κίνα! Το βλέπω να είναι και το τελευταίο του ταξίδι!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Το πλοίο αφού ξεκουράστηκε για λιγο, έβαλε πλώρη για Γαλλία, μετα Λυβερία με τελικό προορισμό την Κίνα! Το βλέπω να είναι και το τελευταίο του ταξίδι!



Απόστολε αν και ξέρεις καλύτερα από μένα,μήπως θα συνεχίσει εκεί τα ταξίδια του μιας και οι Κινέζοι αγοράζουν συνεχώς μεγάλης ηλικίας πλοία??Να πάει τόσο μακρυά για διάλυση? :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ξέρω, υπόθεση έκανα, αλλα εκει πάιζουν αρκετές πιθανότητες! Το θέμα ειναι ότι θεωρώ πλέον αδύνατον να επιστρέψει, έτσι και αλλιώς τα πράματα στην Ευρώπη για τέτοιας ηλικίας πλοία ειναι μελανα...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται κοντά στον Αγ.Μαυρίκιο.Λέει άφιξη στο PORT LOUIS αύριο οπότε μία στάση για καύσιμα και συνέχεια για...???? Διαλυτήριο???

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά το πλοίο είχε άλλου είδουν προβλήματα...

http://www.newstime.gr/?i=nt.el.article&id=49736
http://www.odin.tc/eng/articles/407-...ired-by-UN.asp
http://www.allvoices.com/news/616843...image/58217281


Να ευχηθούμε στον άριστο Πλοίαρχο του καπτα Νίκο Λυγίζο γρήγορα ξεμπερδέματα!

----------


## xidianakis

> Τελικά το πλοίο είχε άλλου είδουν προβλήματα...
> 
> http://www.newstime.gr/?i=nt.el.article&id=49736
> http://www.odin.tc/eng/articles/407-...ired-by-UN.asp
> http://www.allvoices.com/news/616843...image/58217281
> 
> 
> Να ευχηθούμε στον άριστο Πλοίαρχο του καπτα Νίκο Λυγίζο γρήγορα ξεμπερδέματα!


να υπενθυμισουμε οτι οι συνθηκες κρατησης εκει κατω... δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες!
οποτε καλη τους δυναμη!

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν έχουμε αναφέρει ότι εδώ και καμια 10αρια μέρες το πλοίο ειναι στον ΝΜ Δραπετσώνας

----------


## opelmanos

> Δέν έχουμε αναφέρει ότι εδώ και καμια 10αρια μέρες το πλοίο ειναι στον ΝΜ Δραπετσώνας


Αλήθεια είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι καλά από την ομηρία ?
Μπορούμε να έχουμε μια φωτό από το Ν.Μ.Δ να δούμε σε τί κατάσταση βρίσκεται??

----------


## dokimakos21

*Όπως είπε και ο Apostolos το πλοίο τις τελευταίες μέρες βρίσκετε στον ΝΜΔ.!*
*P8273470.jpg*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Όπως είπε και ο Apostolos το πλοίο τις τελευταίες μέρες βρίσκετε στον ΝΜΔ.!*
> 
> 
> *P8273470.jpg*


 Τα μαύρα του τα χάλια έχει και αυτό το βαποράκι!!!Ευχαριστούμε Φωτή !!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

AEGEAN GLORY!
Θέλει επειγόντως ένα βαψιματάκι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μάλλον αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι άμεσα θα πάει για ανακύκλωση (ο μοντέρνος πλέον τρόπος να λές το σκραπ)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN GLORY φωτογραφημένο στις 08-11-2010 παραμένει στην ίδια θέση, χωρίς να γίνετε κάτι επάνω του. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, Akis Dionisis, opelmanos, dokimakos21 &  xidianakis :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

AEGEAN GLORY 01 08-11-2010.jpg

AEGEAN GLORY 02 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό δεξαμενισμών ανεβαίνει στην μικρή μόνιμη στις 15 του μήνα

----------


## joulia25

> Το AEGEAN GLORY φωτογραφημένο στις 08-11-2010 παραμένει στην ίδια θέση, χωρίς να γίνετε κάτι επάνω του. Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, Akis Dionisis, opelmanos, dokimakos21 & xidianakis.
> 
> AEGEAN GLORY 01 08-11-2010.jpg
> 
> AEGEAN GLORY 02 08-11-2010.jpg


Πολύ ωραίες Παντελή !! :Wink:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το πλοίο μάλλον αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι άμεσα θα πάει για ανακύκλωση (ο μοντέρνος πλέον τρόπος να λές το σκραπ)


 ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ, ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ "ΣΑΠΑΚΙΑ" ΑΛΛΟΙ "ΣΑΡΑΒΑΛΑ", ΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩΣΗ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ - ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΜΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΝΑΥΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ "ΤΑΜΤΟΥΜ" ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ.
ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά η εταιρία απο όσο ξέρω ψάχνει ένα ναυλο απο Μεσόγειο/Μαυρη Θάλασσα πρός Ινδικό για να βγάλει τα έξοδα του καναλιού-πληρώματον-πετρελαίων. Το ίδο έγινε άλλωστε και με το Aegean Sky

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ...   :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Aegean Glory σήμερα το πρωΐ το είδα αραγμένο στο ναυπηγείο στην Κυνόσουρα. Λέτε να κάνουν τίποτε εργασίες;;;; ή το φέρανε για να βγάλουν ότι χρειάζετε για να φύγει για scrap, γιατί απο κει έφυγε και το Απόλλων. Ο καιρός θα δείξει. :Sad:  Πάντως αν μάθει κανείς τίποτε ας ενημερώσει. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε Apostolos, Akis Dionisis, opelmanos, dokimakos21, xidianakis, aegeanspeedlines, cpt. mimis, joulia25 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


AEGEAN GLORY 10 14-04-2011.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Για ναύλο το βλέπω. Κάτι άκουσα για ναύλο απλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος..  :Confused:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AEGEAN GLORY a.jpg 17-9-08

----------

